# My guilty pleasure 🥰



## Ronni (Aug 23, 2019)

My budget simply doesn’t extend to getting regular pedicures. But every so often, when I’m feeling particularly decadent, or in need of some pampering, I’ll indulge myself and spend a blissful 45 minutes at the nail salon. Aaaahhhhh


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2019)

I've never had a pedicure done.. I do my own. However my daughter gets them done regularly!!


----------



## Pecos (Aug 23, 2019)

My wife gets them on a regular basis. I go out on the front porch steps and clip mine right in front of the neighborhood. I used to use my pocketknife, but gave that up at the insistence of my wife.
Ice cream is my indulgence!!


----------



## Ronni (Aug 23, 2019)

I think it’s important for our mental health to occasionally indulge ourselves.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2019)

Ronni said:


> I think it’s important for our mental health to occasionally indulge ourselves.


 Oh yes I agree, but I would be very uncomfortable with anyone else touching my feet...

Indulgence for me is getting my hair cut...or eating chocolate..preferably both at the same time...


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 23, 2019)

I've never had a pedicure but look the likes of it.


----------



## Ronni (Aug 23, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Oh yes I agree, but I would be very uncomfortable with anyone else touching my feet...
> 
> Indulgence for me is getting my hair cut...or eating chocolate..preferably both at the same time...


I have a couple friends who feel the same about having their feet touched so I get it.

I love to get my haircut too!! I will sometimes doze off I get so relaxed.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 23, 2019)

Indulgence is a massage followed by hot stone therapy.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 23, 2019)

Just a little bit of heaven!


----------



## terry123 (Aug 23, 2019)

Do not want anyone touching my feet but love a massage.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 23, 2019)

terry123 said:


> Do not want anyone touching my feet but love a massage.


 I have a funny story my daughter just went got her first pedicure she received a gift certificate from a dear friend of hers and so broke down and went and received her pedicure what’s so funny about this story is every time the technician would start the pedicure she would burst out laughing because her feet are so ticklish she said she enjoyed it but I kept scratching my head wondering how could you be enjoying it if she’s tickling the heck out of your feet


----------



## Ronni (Aug 24, 2019)

My daughter has trouble with massages for the same reason! 

I


----------



## jujube (Aug 24, 2019)

The first and only time I've had a pedicure, I got toenail fungus from it, resulting in having to have my big toenail removed and letting it grow back in....painfully...  No more pedicures for me.

Now, a massage?    Ohhhhhhhh, the sheer pleasure.   If I ever win the lottery BIG, the first thing I'm going to do is have a masseuse come to my house.....make that my mansion....every day.  Maybe twice a day.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 24, 2019)

I don’t think I’ve ever had a pedicure. Like others here, I don’t really care to be touched by strangers  I do my own 
You look very relaxed though


----------



## Lara (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm too ticklish. I like to do my own which works fine for me. Waving at you @Keesha


----------



## Ronni (Aug 27, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I don’t think I’ve ever had a pedicure. Like others here, I don’t really care to be touched by strangers  I do my own
> You look very relaxed though


Soooo relaxed.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 15, 2019)

Why would anyone want to do that for a living?


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 15, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Why would anyone want to do that for a living?


I don’t know but I’m thankful for it!


----------



## chic (Sep 20, 2019)

terry123 said:


> Do not want anyone touching my feet but love a massage.



Foot massage is awesome, I agree. Nobody touches my toenails except me since I got a massive toenail fungus infection 20 years ago. It's a luxury I must forego. I'm lucky to still have toenails.


----------

